# Ken W.: NW ND late to game, but ?



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Ken,

You have been suggesting NRs look at the far NW corner of ND lately on certain sites. Well interestingly enough two adds in the Mpls Star-Tribune were advertizing large leased / reserved prime hunting areas. One was around Crosby the other just north of Stanley (based upon their land description). Another lodge (TTT ?) is a pretty pricey outfit up there already.

I am guessing this area in the far NW part of ND is simply a few years behind the rest of ND and appears to be headed down the same path as the rest of ND.

The one plus for hunting this area is simply the lack of people (North Dakotan or otherwise). Burke county barely has a heartbeat left in it. Lack of hotels and other businesses make basing in this area somewhat more difficult than the center of ND for people who have not spent time there before.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have to agree with this. If the birds are there it would be a great place to hunt because of lack of competition. Probably won't see other hunters all day. I haven't been up that way for 6 or 7 years, but you are right about there not being much there as far as towns etc. Would sure beat crowding into Devils Lake however......


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I haven't hunted in that area since the big blizzards of 97 wiped out the pheasants up there.When we were there nobody was hunting ducks.Divide county had lots and lots of CRP.The only problem is that in dry years ducks can be scarce.I would check with the Cons. officers in that area before going.I think there is a lot less hunters there,say from Minot west.I know of one big outfitter at Bowbells and another at Stanley but I think there is a lot of room out there.


----------

